# mince recipes



## rossie (Apr 20, 2013)

am looking for any mince ideas please...have ate shepherds pie for so long...thankyou


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 20, 2013)

Spag bol or lasagne?


----------



## David H (Apr 20, 2013)

Try this recipe for spinach stuffed meatloaf.
It even has some porridge oats (might slow down spikes).

*http://allrecipes.co.uk/recipe/2593/spinach-stuffed-meatloaf.aspx*


----------



## FM001 (Apr 20, 2013)

chili con carne


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 20, 2013)

Meatballs, Italian or Swedish.


----------



## LeeLee (Apr 20, 2013)

Kofte kebabs, keema curry, moussaka


----------



## LeeLee (Apr 20, 2013)

For easy peasy kofte kebabs, soak some bamboo skewers if you have any.  Mix the mince with some grated onion, crushed garlic, tomato puree, curry powder, chilli flakes, cumin and garam masala (quantities to taste).  Divide between the skewers (or shape into long sausage shapes).  Grill, bake, barbecue or stick them in the Remkosa.  Cook until no longer pink in the middle.  Serve with salad.


----------



## rossie (Apr 20, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> Meatballs, Italian or Swedish.



recipe for swedish please


----------



## rossie (Apr 20, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> For easy peasy kofte kebabs, soak some bamboo skewers if you have any.  Mix the mince with some grated onion, crushed garlic, tomato puree, curry powder, chilli flakes, cumin and garam masala (quantities to taste).  Divide between the skewers (or shape into long sausage shapes).  Grill, bake, barbecue or stick them in the Remkosa.  Cook until no longer pink in the middle.  Serve with salad.



Tha ks Leelee always rely on yu


----------



## rossie (Apr 20, 2013)

David H said:


> Try this recipe for spinach stuffed meatloaf.
> It even has some porridge oats (might slow down spikes).
> 
> *http://allrecipes.co.uk/recipe/2593/spinach-stuffed-meatloaf.aspx*



oooooooooooooh   yes...


----------



## fencesitter (Apr 21, 2013)

With tomatoes, onion, garlic etc in a pancake with a cheese sauce - bit like lasagne or cannelloni but less carby 
and burgers of course


----------



## rossie (Apr 21, 2013)

Willsmum said:


> With tomatoes, onion, garlic etc in a pancake with a cheese sauce - bit like lasagne or cannelloni but less carby
> and burgers of course



thankyou so much....x


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 21, 2013)

rossie said:


> recipe for swedish please



Here's a *recipe* from the BBC.


----------



## rossie (Apr 22, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> Here's a *recipe* from the BBC.



tahnkyou very much..x


----------



## DeusXM (Apr 22, 2013)

Loads of things you can do with mince!

BURGERS

Chop up onions, add salt and pepper to mince, add a couple of yolks, mix everything up, then either ovenbake, grill or fry.

MEAT-ZZA

Mix mince, oregano, parmesan and yolks together. Bash out flat to a large thinn disc, bake for 20 minutes. Then top with either pizza sauce or tinned chopped tomatoes, mozarella, and anything else you might put on a pizza and cook for another 10 mins.

CHILLI

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=34392

CHILLI-BEEF FRIED RICE

Sprinkle the mince with chilli flakes, Thai 7-spice (optional) add a few glugs of sweet chilli sauce and then flash fry in a wok. Thow in some chopped onions and garlic, then get cold cooked rice and throw that in as well. Fry the rice, add chopped spring onions and birds-eye chillis if you want. Sprinkle with a bit of soy sauce. You can also use grated cauliflower instead of rice if you're watching carbs or calories.

PAD KRA PAO

You'd usually make this dish with minced pork but minced beef is fine - here's a recipe, swap the sliced pork for mince. http://www.thaifoodz.com/spicy-stir-fired-pork-with-holy-basil-pad-kra-pao-moo/


----------

